# do my corn eggs look ok



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

these one,s have been in for 7 weeks this week are they ok ???


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

look very nice to me none have collapsed and are nice colour but keep an eye on the top right hand egg in the last pic : victory:


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

why does it look bad ?? 
the bottom pic they have been in for 7 weeks this week 
the middle pic the ones on the right were laid yesturday 
the ones on the left have been in for 2-3 weeks 
and the ones on the top pic say about 4 weeks 
do you think that one could go bad ??
many thanks


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

There all good


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

no i dont think it will go bad, its just that as it is at an angle an not a buried it could get dehydrated but its been fine for 7 weeks so i doubt it will happen now also has a little dark mark on it on of mine did this an then grew mold on it...nothing to worry about if i happens i just carfully wiped mine off and it hatched out fine


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

please post pics when they hatch I would love to see them all


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

55ebailey said:


> please post pics when they hatch I would love to see them all


will do i have 49 in total lol :2thumb:


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

when will i know when they are gonna hatch will they change ???
oh thanks all for reply,s


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

candycane said:


> when will i know when they are gonna hatch will they change ???
> oh thanks all for reply,s


They'll dent and loook deflated


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> They'll dent and loook deflated


 oh ok thanks for that : victory:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

candycane said:


> when will i know when they are gonna hatch will they change ???
> oh thanks all for reply,s


woo 49 an i take it this is your 1st time breeding? what snakes and morphs were they?

yes they will change not long before they hatch they will start to look dehydrated and collapse


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

cjsnakes said:


> woo 49 an i take it this is your 1st time breeding? what snakes and morphs were they?
> 
> yes they will change not long before they hatch they will start to look dehydrated and collapse


 yes first time had to buy incubator 
well the bottom picture that are 7 weeks this week are two caroliners well i now the male was not sure about female ,but i hope at least i get one hatch from them 7 in bottom pic as the large male died rest his soul.
as for the middle photo on the left that was caroliner male with snow .
the top pic was a male anertheristic with female caroliner sorry about spelling not to good with key board lol 
as for the middle right im not sure as we got her from shop and she was gravid .
many thanks


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

candycane said:


> yes first time had to buy incubator
> well the bottom picture that are 7 weeks this week are two caroliners well i now the male was not sure about female ,but i hope at least i get one hatch from them 7 in bottom pic as the large male died rest his soul.
> as for the middle photo on the left that was caroliner male with snow .
> the top pic was a male anertheristic with female caroliner sorry about spelling not to good with key board lol
> ...


awww sorry to hear your male died how old was he? the eggs seem to look fertile though 

did you know your female was gravid when you brought her? put a pic up to see what she looks like


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

cjsnakes said:


> awww sorry to hear your male died how old was he? the eggs seem to look fertile though
> 
> did you know your female was gravid when you brought her? put a pic up to see what she looks like


not got a pic of her as she is at my friends house .
the male was 9 years old when he died i only had him a day from this bloke and the next day he passed away rolled on his back and went dead stiff like brick wall .


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

i would of had 61 but twelve from my creamsickle all were slugs but cant wait for them to hatch been waiting ages it seems lol


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

candycane said:


> not got a pic of her as she is at my friends house .
> the male was 9 years old when he died i only had him a day from this bloke and the next day he passed away rolled on his back and went dead stiff like brick wall .


you what!! thats not right mines 8yrs old an plan to have him atleast another 10 yrs probably longer thats really bad hun he obviously had something very wrong with him to die young im so sorry for your loss you must have been so gutted


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Least you can pic a male from these eggs aye


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

yea was gutted hence why i want at least one egg to live as they were from him so fingers crossed ay : victory:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

candycane said:


> yea was gutted hence why i want at least one egg to live as they were from him so fingers crossed ay : victory:


well good luck hun they should be due any time very soon let us all know an post pics :2thumb:


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

bump bump :no1:


----------



## Lollypops (May 29, 2010)

Oh how exciting I have corn snakes I can't wait to breed them! Saying that, First I have to grow them and then I need to make sure I have one of each or it will be more snake hunting for me!!! LOL Fab! YOU absolutely must post pics after! how exciting!
Lori x:2thumb:


----------



## PrincessPurple (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm waiting for my girl to lay her eggs, impatiently. I can see them in her now!


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

*hi can anyone tell me if you can see the embyo in a corn snake egg after 7 half weeks ,as i have looked at mine and i can only see vains just like when i first candled them surley i should be able to see the snake in the egg know ???? *
:gasp:* :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:*


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

can you see the snake in the egg after 8 weeks incubation please anyone i am confused maybe you cant then ???


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

bumping to the top:notworthy:


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

bad news 2 of the eggs were slugs had to get rid , not sure if these will hatch as i have candled them and it has been 8 weeks this week and i can see veins but not embryo or snake .also on the bottom pic the two middle eggs the one has gone like see through strange as if its wet ??


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

*what do you think anyone ???:gasp:*


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

*whooooo.... well i got the first 2 split there egg today what do you think they are oh and when do you think the others will hatch out bye :2thumb:: victory:*


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

bump eggs babies look ......: victory:


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

they are carolinas and the rest should hatch in the next couple of days.fingers crossed for you.


----------

